# How close is Planet Hollywood to Polo Towers?



## DebBrown (Jan 1, 2010)

We have a week confirmed at Planet Hollywood in May but will need additional space.  I can pick up a studio at PH or a 2br unit at Polo Towers with my II AC.  Are they close of enough that it would be convenient to split us up or are we better all at PH?

Deb


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## DebBrown (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the visual!  LOL!

So would you split up and stay together?  I'm traveling with my DH, my elderly FIL and 3 young adult sons.

Deb

PS Sorry for the bad grammar in the title.  Evidently you cannot edit titles.


----------



## LLW (Jan 1, 2010)

Karen G said:


>



Karen, is that black thing a building or some kind of a bill board? Does it block the views of the Grand Chateau?

Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2010)

LLW said:


> Karen, is that black thing a building or some kind of a bill board? Does it block the views of the Grand Chateau?
> 
> Thanks.


By "that black thing" are you referring to the Planet Hollywood/Westgate tower?  It is indeed a building! And it didn't block the view from the Marriott Grand Chateau unit I was in on the 23rd floor. Here's the view from unit 2313 looking at City Center. (On second glance, I think I took this shot from the roof of the Marriott, but the view from the unit was about the same. I zoomed in a little.) If there are units in the Marriott Grand Chateau on the backside of the building, then it would block some views, but there are three condo towers associated with the MGM Grand that block views from that back side already:






And here's what the building looks like from the roof of the Mariott Grand Chateau:


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2010)

DebBrown said:


> So would you split up and stay together?  I'm traveling with my DH, my elderly FIL and 3 young adult sons.


 I haven't been inside the Polo Towers so I don't know how those units would compare.  How big is the unit at the PH?  Would your sons comfortably fit in the studio?  I think if it were me I'd pick the new units at PH.  Put the three sons in a unit by themselves. Then they can come and go at whatever time they choose and not disturb the rest of the party. But, you'd all be in the same building.  If they guys wanted more space, then maybe the Polo Towers would be good for them.  Either way you won't be far from one another.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I haven't been inside the Polo Towers so I don't know how those units would compare.  How big is the unit at the PH?  Would your sons comfortably fit in the studio?  I think if it were me I'd pick the new units at PH.  Put the three sons in a unit by themselves. Then they can come and go at whatever time they choose and not disturb the rest of the party. But, you'd all be in the same building.  If they guys wanted more space, then maybe the Polo Towers would be good for them.  Either way you won't be far from one another.



The units at Polo Towers have recently been completely refurbished. While they are very nice, I doubt that they'll compare to PHT's units. But, I'd take the 2 bedroom Polo Towers unit over a studio unit at PHT any day of the week.

Here is a link that will take you to a few links for pictures of Polo Towers and it's units. http://www.polotowers.com/resort_views.html


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 2, 2010)

I did end up taking the Polo Towers 2br unit.  It's at the Villas section and I thought the murphy beds would likely be pretty comfortable.  I know they will not want to share even a king size bed.  There's also the possibility that someone will want to bring a date so extra space is good.

I like that I'll have two pool choices too.    The Planet Hollywood one appears to be in the shadow of the buildings in the afternoon.  That's when I can head for the roof of Polo Towers.

Deb


----------



## Karen G (Jan 2, 2010)

DebBrown said:


> I did end up taking the Polo Towers 2br unit...
> I like that I'll have two pool choices too.


After looking at the pictures in Doug's link above, I think you made the right choice! And having access to two pools will be great. Should be a fun trip for everyone.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> The units at Polo Towers have recently been completely refurbished. While they are very nice, I doubt that they'll compare to PHT's units. But, I'd take the 2 bedroom Polo Towers unit over a studio unit at PHT any day of the week.
> 
> Here is a link that will take you to a few links for pictures of Polo Towers and it's units. http://www.polotowers.com/resort_views.html



I pulled down one of the Murphy beds the last time we were in the Villa's a few years back (2005 I think). They're actually pretty comfortable and they a lot better than the fold out couch. Be aware that the bed in bedroom number 2 (the studio lock-out) is also a Murphy bed. My in-laws were with us that last time we were in the Villa's and they said it was a very good bed. I'm not sure what their comfort level was but they slept well the entire week. 

The one issue you'll have with the Murphy bed in the living room, assuming the plan on using that one, is when folded down it takes up a lot of room. You have to move the furniture around to lay it flat and there's not a lot of room to do that. The total square footage of a Polo Towers 2 bedroom unit is only a little over 900 sq. ft.

Here's a link to our photo album (last update 2004) from Polo Towers. Many of the photo's are a little dated or out of date (the Suite's have changed drastically for instance) but, the Villa's photo's are _reasonalby_ accurate. It will at least give you an idea of what the one bedroom side of the two bedroom Villa's unit is like. 

Just click the picture to to directly the the album and, BTW, the lounge with the great view was closed by the developer a few years back. IMHO that was a HUGE loss for Polo Towers owners and guests but, it was costing a ton to run it and it wasn't coming close to paying it's bills.


----------



## mrsstats (Jan 2, 2010)

My DH has a bad back and neck and found the murphy bed very comfortable.  No problems sleeping on it, not at all like a pull out couch.


----------



## LLW (Jan 2, 2010)

Karen G said:


> By "that black thing" are you referring to the Planet Hollywood/Westgate tower?  It is indeed a building! And it didn't block the view from the Marriott Grand Chateau unit I was in on the 23rd floor. Here's the view from unit 2313 looking at City Center. (On second glance, I think I took this shot from the roof of the Marriott, but the view from the unit was about the same. I zoomed in a little.) If there are units in the Marriott Grand Chateau on the backside of the building, then it would block some views, but there are three condo towers associated with the MGM Grand that block views from that back side already:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that was what I meant. I couldn't see the lettering on it in the picture in post #2, but assumed that the other building on the left, with the "........wood" and "PH" on it was Planet Hollywood. Are there 2 Planet Hollywood buildings? I haven't been to LV for probably 5 years, so all these are new.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 2, 2010)

LLW said:


> Yes, that was what I meant. I couldn't see the lettering on it in the picture in post #2, but assumed that the other building on the left, with the "........wood" and "PH" on it was Planet Hollywood. Are there 2 Planet Hollywood buildings? I haven't been to LV for probably 5 years, so all these are new.


 Yes, the white building to the far left in the picture is the Planet Hollywood casino/hotel. It used to be the Alladin.  The tan roof structure that is between the casino/resort and the new Planet Hollywood/Westgate Tower is the roof covering the Miracle Mile shopping mall. The PH/Westgate Tower lobby opens to the mall.


----------



## LLW (Jan 2, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Yes, the white building to the far left in the picture is the Planet Hollywood casino/hotel. It used to be the Alladin.  The tan roof structure that is between the casino/resort and the new Planet Hollywood/Westgate Tower is the roof covering the Miracle Mile shopping mall. The PH/Westgate Tower lobby opens to the mall.




Thanks, Karen.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 3, 2010)

Edit: Never mind, I was looking at the wrong picture.


----------

